# tiger barbs



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

my barbs are swimming upside down they look really bloated??swim bladder or they over ate...how do i cure it?? breaks my heart to see them like that i just bought them from a guy off the forum
any suggestions?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Epsom Salt bath and feed them peas... but hate to say it... they rarely get better... sorry


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

well i did what you said, one of them isnt floating to the top any more he seems to be a little better..i was observing him and he actually let out some air it was really weird. since then hes been on the bottom swimming around..the other one has to latch himself to plants and driftwood in the tank to keep from floating up..hes breathing really heavy i dont think hes going to make it but im watching them really closely..i hope they pull threw


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

can i used frozen peas?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Ouch ! Hope he can hang in there. Besides picking on each other, they have been strong and heavy (that too but I mean healthy).


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not sure about the peas... i'm only telling you what i've been told and researched on!
I only know about the salt bath!
Also try to increase air... add an air stone pumping more oxygen! lets pray he pulls through~


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

yah they have two large airstones in the tank.. i put salt in aswell...did a water change before i did all that..they are not accepting any peas that ive cooked...hmmm hope they pull through the night...they are alll in healthy condition..except the two i just brought home..i think my husband overfed them and now there having these problems


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

One thing i definitely suggest is pickup a small can of NLS Thera-A, they're expensive, around $15 to $20 a jar, but they're known to be high in garlic, kinda rated as an antibacterial food! If they do take it, they garlic will help digest the food inside of em!


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

well its day two now!!...i took them out of the tank and put them in a holding tank...fed them peas they ate a little bit but not much..they didnt seem to liek it..they are however doing alot better swimming better also...i put some aquarium salt aswell as melafix and pimafix in the tank they seem like they got a boost..and pulled through the night...i think they may just make it..thankyou for all your help eternity your the best!!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Awww... ! Glad to hear! haha, I was only pasing you on what i've learnt!~
Well, if you're really trying that hard... might as well throw a piece of almond leaves in there, it's been told that almond leaves have a nutritional value in there for the fish =) at least that's what i've been told!
Glad to hear they're doing well now, starve em a few days, and i would suggest u to give em a little bit of blood worms once they're all better up, and not flake food yet, at least for the first 2 days~ =)


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I think they have antibacterial and anti fungal properties that leach into the water, if you need a few you could come and grab some from me.


----------

